# Which Logo Won?



## lwalper (Nov 13, 2014)

I see that a logo won, but can't figure out which one. Congrats to the winner, but what did you submit?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2014)

If you click on the word "WON" above the featured pen photo on the front page its a link to the poll.  Post 22 shows the winning entry.  Its on Page 3


----------



## lwalper (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

